# Help with Harmony and Hopper



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

Help with Harmony One and Hopper. Can someone guide me thru the setup. Thanks


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

With original remote, go to Settings - Remote Manager and enable IR. If you had a Dish DVR programmed in you harmony before, you're done. If not, add a new device in the harmony software and pick Satellite - Dish Network - Hopper. Then pick hopper again when creating your activities. If at any point the software asks if you have the original remote, answer no.


----------



## FranklyFred (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks mdavej worked perfect. I was trying to set it up as a PVR on the harmony software.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

I just setup my hopper on my harmony 880 as dish VIP922. That way the colored buttons show up.


----------



## desiguy2447 (May 27, 2009)

I had issues with the Harmony 700 two weeks back but it seem Logitech updated the codes now. One can setup the remotes with typing in Hopper 2000 as the model. No longer need to use VIP-922 as the device setup.

As stated make sure you enable IR in the setup menu.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

There is only one hitch right now. None of the profiles have a complete command set. I'm working with Logitech to get this corrected in the next few days. Namely the Hopper, Joey and 922 profiles are missing Power On and Power Off (same ones from the 722 profile). All have Power toggle which should be enough for most people. If you want discrete power, you can learn those from an older Dish IR remote like the 20.0 or from a JP1 remote or some remote that takes pronto hex. You could even learn from a second harmony setup for the 722/722k.


----------



## wtrjock (Feb 9, 2007)

That's great. Thanks for working with logitech.


----------

